# Λεξιλογιακή βασιλόπιτα του 2015: Τρίτη 6/1/2015



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2014)

Αγαπητές συλλεξιλόγισσες και αγαπητοί συλλεξιλόγοι,

Όπως ίσως διαπιστώσατε ήδη, η σύμπτωση να πέφτουν όλες οι χριστουγεννιάτικες αργίες όμορφα και καρφωτά με τα Σαββατοκύριακα συνοδεύεται από δημιουργικά πενθήμερα διακοπών αλλά και έλλειψη κατάλληλων ημερομηνιών για τη λεξιλογιακή βασιλόπιτά μας (πέρα από την παράπλευρη απώλεια να αραχνιάζει το φόρουμ).

Προς το παρόν, και προκειμένου να βρίσκονται κοντά μας όσο γίνεται περισσότεροι μη Αθηναίοι, η καταλληλότερη (αν όχι και μοναδική) ημερομηνία και ώρα φαίνεται να είναι το μεσημέρι της Τρίτης 6/1/15. Θα θέλαμε λοιπόν να συγκεντρώσουμε δηλώσεις ενδιαφέροντος (ναι/όχι, πόσα άτομα, εναλλακτική διαθεσιμότητα κλπ) για να πορευτούμε ανάλογα και να οργανώσουμε τα δέοντα.

Καλές γιορτές!



nickel says:

Μετριόμαστε;

Alexandra (2)
drsiebenmal (2)
nickel (1)
dharvatis (1-2)
sbe (1)
Themis (1-2)
daeman (1)
sarant (1)
VickyN (1)
Costas (1)
azimuthios (0-1)
Zazula (1)
crystal (1+1)
Palavra (1 - cameo)
pidyo (0-1)
Pink Panther (1)
Lexoplast (1)
Earion (1)
Hellegennes (1)
eugeniaverdi (1)
paraskevi (1)

Με πάνω από 20 άτομα πάμε για Θα μαζευτούμε από τις 2 μ.μ. στη μεγάλη αίθουσα της Αλεξάνδρειας, με το μενού (και κρασί) που γνωρίζουμε από πέρσι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2014)

Υπό τον όρο ότι δεν θα μου έχει προκύψει ίωση (ή βαρύ κρυολόγημα), εφοριακός έλεγχος, εργασία με μαστιγωτική προθεσμία ή άλλο απρόβλεπτο δεινό, θα καταβάλω κάθε απαραίτητη προσπάθεια να είμαι κι εγώ εκεί, μετά τις 2 μ.μ. Παρακαλώ να μην μπει νωρίτερα. Ούτε νοτιότερα της Καλλιθέας, ας πούμε. Και να είναι σε μεγάλο χώρο, χωρίς άλλους (ή χωρίς πολλούς άλλους). 

Αν προτείνετε χώρους που να ανταποκρίνονται στις προδιαγραφές (σύμφωνα με πρόσφατες εμπειρίες, όχι από το 2009), θα σας είμαστε υπόχρεοι (μέχρι και ελίτσα θα σας κεράσουμε).


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 24, 2014)

Δυστυχώς θα έχουμε ήδη αναχωρήσει για τη βόρεια βάση μας από τα ξημερώματα της Δευτέρας, 5/1.  Καλές γιορτές σε όλες τις φίλες κι όλους τους φίλους, διαχειριστές, μοδεράτορες, μέλη και φίλους της Λεξιλογίας!


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 24, 2014)

Δηλώνω κι εγώ συμμετοχή - θα προσπαθήσουμε να είμαστε δύο αλλά τουλάχιστον ο ένας θα έλθει οπωσδήποτε


----------



## SBE (Dec 24, 2014)

Κι εγώ μάλλον θα είμαι Αθήνα τότε.


----------



## Themis (Dec 25, 2014)

Κι εγώ μέσα, πιθανώς δύο άτομα. Προτείνω επίσης να προβούμε σε παράνομη κατακράτηση του Ρογήρου και βίαιη προσαγωγή του Δαεμάνου.


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2014)

Themis said:


> ... Προτείνω επίσης να προβούμε σε παράνομη κατακράτηση του Ρογήρου και βίαιη προσαγωγή του Δαεμάνου.



Συμφωνώ. Αλλά ο Δαεμάνος δεν προσάγεται, προσάγει, τω απροσίτω.  Και σκουντάει, σπέρνει ιδέες, δαιμόνια. 
Από ιλιιστή, παιδί μου, αλάργο.

άγγελοι μετά ποιμένων δοξολογούσι






Angel - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 25, 2014)

Εμείς είμαστε άρρωστοι οικογενειακώς, και το γαζελάκι με βρογχιολίτιδα, δεν μας βλέπω να πηγαίνουμε πουθενά για τουλάχιστον 2 εβδομάδες. Καλά να περάσετε, με υγεία, με αυτούς που αγαπάτε! :)


----------



## sarant (Dec 25, 2014)

Μετρήστε με και μένα. Και χρόνια πολλά βεβαίως!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 25, 2014)

Θα ήθελα πολύ αλλά προς το παρόν δεν γνωρίζω αν μπορώ.


----------



## VickyN (Dec 26, 2014)

nickel said:


> Υπό τον όρο ότι δεν θα μου έχει προκύψει ίωση (ή βαρύ κρυολόγημα), εφοριακός έλεγχος, εργασία με μαστιγωτική προθεσμία ή άλλο απρόβλεπτο δεινό


Αν δεν πέσει ο ουρανός στο κεφάλι μας δηλαδή. Το αυτόν.
Και παρακαλώ πολύ να μου πείτε πού μοιράζουν πενθήμερα διακοπών, γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι πολύ.

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!


----------



## Costas (Dec 26, 2014)

Κι εγώ μπορώ λογικά, οπότε είμαι μέσα. Αλλά, ανήμερα των Φώτων, δεν είναι άβολη ημερομηνία για πολλούς;


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2014)

Costas said:


> ... Αλλά, ανήμερα των Φώτων, δεν είναι άβολη ημερομηνία για πολλούς;



Φώτω, τα τρελά σου φώτα
σε διάδρομο ανοιχτό
σ' ένα ραντεβού μυστήριο
σαν αποθεραπευτώ



Ναι, μα καλλιά τω Φώτω έχουμε
Τ' Αϊγιαννιού, την άλλη, τρέχουμε


----------



## Themis (Dec 26, 2014)

Καθίσταται επιτακτική η ανάγκη να έχουμε τηλεδιάσκεψη με τον Δαεμάνο.


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2014)

...
Καλλιά δεν είναι κοντοδιάσκεψη, κοντό;
Μια προεόρτια, να καταστρωθούν τα στρατηγικά σχέδια για την κατάληψη της βασιλόπιτας και του φρλουρίου αυτής.
Του Krepost’ Redoute Kalé.


----------



## Themis (Dec 26, 2014)

Σαν τον αϊτό επέταξε, σαν τον πετρίτη φτάνει
να πάρει πάλι το φλουρί να μεταδευτερώσει.
Μηδέ κρεπόστ, μηδέ ρεντούτ, μηδέ κουλές τού στέκει
τείχη γερά στο διάβα του θρύψαλα εγινήκαν.
Δεν είν' σπαθιού η δύναμη, δεν είν' αχός αρμάτων
μόν' είναι της στρατηγικής οι μπόρεσες κι η χάρη.


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2014)

Costas said:


> Αλλά, ανήμερα των Φώτων, δεν είναι άβολη ημερομηνία για πολλούς;



Σσσ, μην το γρουσουζέψεις, καλά πάμε ως τώρα. Αν βρούμε και πού να μαζευτούμε, θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 28, 2014)

Σε εμάς τους ισπανοτραφείς έρχονται οι Μάγοι και φέρνουν τα δώρα το πρωί των Φώτων, και συνηθίζουμε να την περνάμε οικογενειακά.

Αλλά αν το κανονίσετε θα ξεκλέψω λίγο χρόνο να έρθω για τον καφέ.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 28, 2014)

Ίσως τα καταφέρω και εγώ. 

Κάπου κέντρο μήπως; Να πάρουμε ένα μετρό, όχι αυτοκίνητο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2014)

Έβαλα μπροστά στο πρώτο μήνυμα να μας μετράω.


(Και ναι, στο κέντρο θα μαζευτούμε.)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 28, 2014)

Λογικά θα είμαι κι εγώ. :)


----------



## crystal (Dec 28, 2014)

Μέσα κι εγώ, ίσως +1.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 28, 2014)

Εγώ θα κάνω ένα γκεστ :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 28, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ θα κάνω ένα γκεστ :)


Γκεστ ή καμέο;


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ θα κάνω ένα γκεστ :)


For the sake of appearances, υποθέτω.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 28, 2014)

Χεχεχεχε, τόσον καιρό που έχω να βγω μπορεί και να το πουν στις ειδήσεις


----------



## pidyo (Dec 28, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. Θα προσπαθήσω να περάσω, αλλά δεν παίρνω κι όρκο ότι θα τα καταφέρω. Θα το ξέρω την προηγουμένη.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 29, 2014)

Έχω ξεχάσει και πώς απαντάμε εδώ... Και εγώ φυσικά μέσα (εκτός απροόπτου!!!)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 29, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Χεχεχεχε, τόσον καιρό που έχω να βγω μπορεί και να το πουν στις ειδήσεις


Άστα Παλ, σε τρώω! Πάμε στις κούνιες, βέβαια, ανελλιπώς!


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 29, 2014)

Δυστυχώς θα έχω φύγει ήδη, καλά να περάσετε και θα σας δω την επόμενη φορά (ελπίζω όχι στην επόμενη βασιλόπιτα)!


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 29, 2014)

Count me in.


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2014)

Έτσι μπράβο. Καλημέρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 30, 2014)

Εκτός απροόπτου -αν δεν έχουν εξαντληθεί οι τραινοθέσεις μέχρι αργότερα το βράδυ, που θα μπω να κάνω κράτηση- μετρήστε κι εμένα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Εκτός απροόπτου -αν δεν έχουν εξαντληθεί οι τραινοθέσεις μέχρι αργότερα το βράδυ, που θα μπω να κάνω κράτηση- μετρήστε κι εμένα.



Are you coming over for Christmas Epiphany? - Belle & Sebastian






Great, we'll shine. 

Are you coming over for Christmas?
Leave your friends, I don't think they'll miss you much
It's not that you aren't pretty or funny
It's just that they've got plenty more money

I'm going to paint the town on my days off
Cold slate roofs that glisten in starlight
Me and you singing a carol
On the tough side of town
For the poor folk in the old mission house

If it feels like we are floating in time
Give yourself up to the desert and the night
Eastern caravans are following lights
Strangeness reigns
There's love in heaven tonight

I'll be over sometime this Christmas
If you behave yourself and don't drink too much
I'll come and feed the fire in your kitchen
See your tree and the view of the city all covered in snow

Leave the boy behind, you won't miss him
Take a break from your phony kissin'
There's no mistletoe in my kitchen
Just a tree and a view of the city covered in snow

If it feels like we are floating in air
Then the hour's passed, it must be Christmas day
People shake your hand and wish you the best
Troubles leave, you wonder why you were sad
I'm glad you came, it must be Christmas day


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2014)

Ωραία!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2014)

Με SBE και Helle στο ίδιο τραπέζι, λέω να κόψουμε εισιτήριο και να συμβάλουμε ουσιαστικά στη μείωση του πρωτογενούς έως και τεταρτογενούς ελλείμματος... :devil: (Και καλοδεχούμενος, καρντάσιε!)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 30, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με SBE και Helle στο ίδιο τραπέζι, λέω να κόψουμε εισιτήριο και να συμβάλουμε ουσιαστικά στη μείωση του πρωτογενούς έως και τεταρτογενούς ελλείμματος... :devil: (Και καλοδεχούμενος, καρντάσιε!)


Ωραία, εγώ δεν θα χρειαστώ πουθενά :twit:


----------



## eugeniaverdi (Dec 30, 2014)

Υπολογίστε κι εμένα, κι όπως έλεγε η αγαπημένη μου Μυτιλινιά γιαγιά θα έρθουμε «εγώ, ατή' μ απ' ατη' μ η ουρά' μ και τ' αυτί' μ..!», δηλαδή η αφεντομουτσουνάρα μου μόνο. Δάσκαλε, ευχαριστώ για την πρόσκληση!!!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 31, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με SBE και Helle στο ίδιο τραπέζι, λέω να κόψουμε εισιτήριο και να συμβάλουμε ουσιαστικά στη μείωση του πρωτογενούς έως και τεταρτογενούς ελλείμματος... :devil: (Και καλοδεχούμενος, καρντάσιε!)



Ευχαριστώ! Μόλις έκλεισα θέσεις. ΤΡΑΙΝΟΣΕ θέλοντος θα είμαι εκεί στις 12:30.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 31, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Ευχαριστώ! Μόλις έκλεισα θέσεις. ΤΡΑΙΝΟΣΕ θέλοντος θα είμαι εκεί στις 12:30.


Προσοχή, στη Λεξιλογία είσαι! Σύμφωνα με την ίδια την εταιρεία, λέγεται "η Τραινοσέ". Άρα το "θέλοντος" θα γίνει...; :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 31, 2014)

Μπαρντόν. Δεν πήρα _γραμμή _πότε άλλαξε γένος ο ΟΣΕ.

Θελούσης.


----------



## paraskevi (Jan 2, 2015)

Και εγώ μέσα!


----------



## Prazision (Jan 2, 2015)

Καλή χρονιά κι από μένα! Για πού σκέφτεστε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2015)

Καλή χρονιά! Πιθανότατα στο εστιατόριο Αλεξάνδρεια, κοντά στο Μουσείο (δες στο πρώτο πρώτο ποστ του νήματος). Θα ξέρουμε οριστικά αύριο-μεθαύριο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 2, 2015)

Οι άσχετοι με το πολεοδομικό συγκρότημα της πρωτεύουσας παρακαλούμε να αναρτηθεί χάρτης και τρόποι προσέγγισης με ΜΜΜ. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2015)

Είναι δίπλα στο Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό προς τη μεριά της Κυψέλης (δεύτερη παράλληλος πριν βγεις στη λεωφόρο Αλεξάνδρας), ένα τέταρτο με τα πόδια (~ένα χιλιόμετρο απόσταση) από τον Σταθμό Λαρίσης (έχει χάρτη στον ιστότοπό τους, βλ. ποστ #1).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 2, 2015)

Δείτε και στους γκουγκλοχάρτες. Το πιο κοντινό ΜΜΜ σταθερής τροχιάς είναι ο σταθμός Βικτώρια.


----------



## Themis (Jan 2, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Οι άσχετοι με το πολεοδομικό συγκρότημα της πρωτεύουσας...


Παρεμπιπτόντως, το "Αλεξάνδρεια" προφέρεται αθηνηστί με _*ένα*_ λάμδα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 2, 2015)

Themis said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, το "Αλεξάνδρεια" προφέρεται αθηνηστί με _*ένα*_ λάμδα.



Και στα νότια ιδιώματα, το «Καληνύχτα» με ένα μι (κι ένα φασόλ').  Matinata:






_Matinata_ (o _Kali Nifta, Καληνύχτα_) è una serenata grica il cui testo è stato composto dal poeta calimerese Vito Domenico Palumbo (1854-1918).


Ela, elamu konda






Καλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλοχρονιά να 'χομε!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 2, 2015)

Themis said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, το "Αλεξάνδρεια" προφέρεται αθηνηστί με _*ένα*_ λάμδα.



Μμμφφ!:glare:


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 2, 2015)

Απορίες: γιατί εκεί; Έχετε ξανακάνει εκεί συνεστίαση; Θα υπάρχει και φαγητό ή κόβουμε πίτα και καφέ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Απορίες: γιατί εκεί; Έχετε ξανακάνει εκεί συνεστίαση; Θα υπάρχει και φαγητό ή κόβουμε πίτα και καφέ;



Είναι σε βολικά κεντρικό σημείο, έχουμε ξανακόψει βασιλόπιτες (δυο φορές) και ο χώρος διευκολύνει να έχουμε μια αίθουσα μόνοι μας. Θα υπάρχει και φαγητό και γλυκό (ελπίζω και καφέδες). Πέρσι και πρόπερσι είχαμε ένα ειδικό μενού γύρω στα 20 ευρώ/άτομο με κρασιά, ακόμη δεν ξέρουμε φετινές λεπτομέρειες αλλά εκτιμώ ότι κάπου εκεί θα κινηθούμε.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 2, 2015)

Εντάξει, ευχαριστώ! Εγώ θα έρθω μόνο για τη βασιλόπιτα και καφέ, αν έρθω. Οπότε πείτε ώρα έναρξης της μάζωξης για να υπολογίσω.


----------



## VickyN (Jan 3, 2015)

Ίσως +1 κι εγώ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 3, 2015)

Hellegennes, μπορείς να πάρεις και το λεωφ. Β5 από την οδό Φιλαδελφείας, δυο βήματα από τον Στ. Λαρίσης, και να κατέβεις στη στάση Πεδίο του Άρεως, που είναι κοντά στην Αλεξάνδρεια (youdrive).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 3, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 4, 2015)

Λοιπόν, επιβεβαιώνω ότι την Τρίτη 6/1, θα συγκεντρωθούμε από τις 2 το μεσημέρι στη μεγάλη αίθουσα της Αλεξάνδρειας, με το μενού (και κρασί) που γνωρίζουμε από πέρσι και κεντρικό πιάτο (για πιο ελαφρό) το κεμπάπ κοτόπουλο (αν υπάρχουν πολλές προτιμήσεις για κάτι άλλο, δείτε και τον ιστότοπο του εστιατορίου, μιλήστε έγκαιρα :)). 

Όσοι έρθετε μόνο για τη βασιλόπιτα, υπολογίστε ανάλογα τους χρόνους σας. :)


----------



## VickyN (Jan 4, 2015)

Κολοκυθόσουπα να ΄χει κι όλα τ' άλλα τα βρίσκουμε! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 4, 2015)

VickyN said:


> Κολοκυθόσουπα να ΄χει κι όλα τ' άλλα τα βρίσκουμε! :)



Η στυλοβάτιδα του μενού!


----------



## pidyo (Jan 4, 2015)

Τελικά αντί να με αποτρέψει εργασιακός φόρτος όπως φοβόμουν θα με αποτρέψει έκτακτη (και αναπόφευκτη) οικογενειακή γιορτή. Θα προσπαθήσω να περάσω για πολύ λίγο απλώς για τις ευχές, αν όχι, φάτε μια κουταλιά σούπας και για μένα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2015)

Θα χάσεις σπουδαίες ανακοινώσεις: την κάθοδό μου στις εκλογές....


----------



## pidyo (Jan 4, 2015)

nickel said:


> Θα χάσεις σπουδαίες ανακοινώσεις: την κάθοδό μου στις εκλογές....



Ε, σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν θα τη βγάλεις με κολοκυθόσουπα...


----------



## Costas (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok, got it.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2015)

Η δική μου συμμετοχή αναβάλλεται επειδή η υγεία μου δεν λέει ακόμη να παρουσιάσει τη βελτίωση που υπολόγιζα — κι έτσι όπως είμαι, δεν είμαι για πουθενά· δυστυχώς.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 5, 2015)

Καλησπέρα,

δυστυχώς έσκασε επείγουσα δουλειά και δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω  Θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω ένα γκεστ αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι σίγουρη! 

Αν δεν σας δω καλά να περάσετε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2015)

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες και τις εορτάζουσες. 

Να μου ντυθείτε καλά, λεξιλογάκια μου. Μην πλευριτωθείτε, σαν τα παιδιά που αναγκάζονται να μείνουν στο σπίτι τους και χάνουν τα ωραία.

Εαρίωνα, τύπωσε το μενού να μας το διαβάσεις, να ξέρουμε οι μονοφαγάδες ποια πιάτα μοιραζόμαστε και ποια είναι ολόδικά μας, ποιες οι ευελιξίες μας και τα λοιπά και τα λοιπά.

Όσοι καταφέρουν να έρθουν, θα μάθουν λεπτομέρειες για την ίδρυση του Λεξιλογιακού Ρεφορμιστικού Συναγερμού (ΛΕ.ΡΕ.Σ.). Υπάρχουν ακόμα περιθώρια να αλλάξουν το όνομα και η εκλογική πλατφόρμα. Όχι το μενού της ημέρας.

Θα σας δω εκεί. Πάω να ξεχιονίσω το έλκηθρο.


----------



## Costas (Jan 6, 2015)

Καλημέρα, αρχιλέρα!


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2015)

Ο αρχιλερέας της διαπλοκής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 6, 2015)

Βλέπω Νίκελ ότι εκμεταλλεύτηκες το γεγονός της ατυχούς απουσίας του Ζάζουλα (που με άφησε μόνο στο κοινό μετερίζι μας) για να θάψεις χωρίς διάλογο την ονομασία που είχα προτείνει: ΚΟΙ.νωνικός ΛΑ.ϊκός ΡΕ.φορμιστικός Σ.υναγερμός. Θα σου φτιάξω κι εγώ λοιπόν μια διάσπαση σε ΛΕΡΕΣ Εσ και Εξ (με αφορμή την κατανομή των τεμαχίων της βασιλόπιτας και την ισχυρή παρουσία συνέδρων του εξωτερικού) που θα είναι ολόδική σου.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2015)

Και κάτι πρακτικό:



Pink Panther said:


> δυστυχώς έσκασε επείγουσα δουλειά



Αυτό τον καιρό δεν λέμε όχι στις δουλειές που σκάνε. Ωστόσο, θα ήθελα να κάνετε τον κόπο να πάρετε ένα τηλέφωνο (γύρω στις τρεις, ας πούμε) και να πείτε:

(α) Τελικά δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω. Τα φιλιά μου σε όλους. (Και να βρω την ευκαιρία να τους φιλήσω όλους.)

ή

(β) Θα έρθω προς το τέλος. Κρατήστε μου ένα κομμάτι πίτα. (Η καλύτερη σκέψη. Ακόμα κι αν δεν μπορέσετε να έρθετε τελικά, εγώ θα σας κρατήσω ένα κομμάτι πίτα...)


----------



## paraskevi (Jan 6, 2015)

Καλημέρα!!! Κάτι προέκυψε (οικογενειακή επίσκεψη), και το βλέπω δύσκολο να έρθω. Θα προσπαθήσω να το σκάσω, όμως, γιατί θέλω πολύ να σας δω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2015)

Τελικά η μέρα είναι υπέροχη και το χιόνι έχει κάτσει εκεί που έχει μείνει (αυτοκίνητα, στέγες, δέντρα) εντελώς σαν ψεύτικο στολίδι που ξέμεινε από τις γιορτές. (Το κρύο, ψόφος.)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 6, 2015)

nickel said:


> (β) Θα έρθω προς το τέλος. Κρατήστε μου ένα κομμάτι πίτα.


Αυτό, αλλά η πίτα δεν είναι απαραίτητη. :)

Κρατήστε μου τον Ελληγενή μόνο (στην ανάγκη δέστε τον χεροπόδαρα).


----------



## Themis (Jan 6, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κρατήστε μου τον Ελληγενή μόνο (στην ανάγκη δέστε τον χεροπόδαρα).


Με την παρουσία τέτοιων σουπερστάρ, ξεθωριάζει η - αναμφισβήτητη - λάμψη ημών των υπολοίπων.

Υ.Γ. Θα έρθω μόνος μου. Οι γυναίκες εξακολουθούν να με προδίδουν.


----------



## Costas (Jan 6, 2015)

Τα 'λεγα εγώ για την ημερομηνία...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δυστυχώς, δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω. Τα φιλιά μου σε όλους.


Αυτό.  Καλά να περάσετε!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 6, 2015)

Εγώ επέστρεψα. Χάρηκα πάρα πολύ που σας είδα, όχι όμως που δεν κατάφερα να μιλήσω με όλους - έχασα και την ενδιαφέρουσα κουβέντα του Εαρίωνα με τον Costas, τον sarant και τον Νίκελ, τέλος πάντων, ελπίζω να το ξανακάνουμε. :)
Συγγνώμη που έφυγα και σαν σίφουνας και δεν κατάφερα να σας χαιρετήσω έναν έναν, ανωτέρα βία βλέπετε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 6, 2015)

Καλά περάσαμε (φύγαμε αλλά η παρέα συνέχιζε ακόμη ακάθεκτη). Νικητής βασιλόπιτας αναδείχθηκε ο Αζιμούθιος.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2015)

Να ξέρετε ότι κατάφερα να περπατήσω από τη γωνιά του δρόμου μου μέχρι την πόρτα του σπιτιού μου με βήμα σταθερό, σκαφτό (το τακούνι χωστό στο χιόνι), αποφεύγοντας κάθε σημείο που γυάλιζε επικίνδυνα, και έφτασα στο κονάκι μου σώος και αβλαβής, και όρθιος, και καλοχορτασμένος, και πολύ ευχαριστημένος που λειτούργησε το πλάνο «μουσικές καρέκλες», και προτείνω να μην περιμένουμε την επόμενη *βασιλό*πιτα για να το επαναλάβουμε. Αν θέλουμε να πάρουμε φλουρί και οι υπόλοιποι, θα πρέπει να κάνουμε και νικόπιτα κι αλεξανδρόπιτα και θεμόπιτα και δημητρόπιτα και πάει λέγοντας. 

Καλή χρονιά!


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 6, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ την παρέα! Πέρασα ωραία! Και όχι δεν ήταν επειδή κέρδισα το φλουρί... Αυτό ήταν απλώς το κερασάκι στην τούρτα! 

Τώρα δηλαδή ως κερδισμένος έχω έναν μήνα να γράφω ό,τι θέλω, όπου θέλω... σπαμάρισμα δηλαδή; :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 7, 2015)

Άρτι αφιχθείς στην βάση μου, να πω ότι πέρασα πάρα πολύ ωραία κι ευχαριστώ ειδικά τους συλλεξιλογιστές που μου έκαναν παρέα μέχρι τέλους.


----------

